
Latest Windows update breaks stuff - Liriel
https://hashnode.com/post/latest-windows-update-breaks-stuff-be-careful-cjzxuudr300059es1viudnee9
======
ragerino
My Linux installation on my workstation is on a separate SSD with it's own
bootloader. I can also start Windows from GRUB and it's configured to remember
the last selection to prevent booting into the wrong OS after a security
update.

I use Windows mostly for games only.

------
ManlyBread
I've had enough of this. I'm either going back to Windows 7 or pirating
Windows 10 LTSB.

